

How To: Get Your Startup Featured on Mashable - bentlegen
http://mashable.com/2010/05/19/startup-submission/

======
bentlegen
Our startup was featured on Mashable last November. We didn't know anyone
there, or have any connections that did. We just fell under the criteria,
applied, and landed on the front page a week later.

~~~
jim_dot
And did it do anything for you?

~~~
bentlegen
In the month following the post, we only received ~800 uniques directly from
Mashable (it was posted on a late Friday afternoon). But, if you lump in
Twitter and direct visits, it was probably closer to 4-5k. Plus the bounce
rate on those visits was very low, and the post definitely impacted our Google
search result positively.

~~~
ohashi
It only drive 800 uniques? That is impressively low.

I used to buy a weekly link on a blog with 34 times less traffic than
mashable. It was generally is a pack of maybe 10-20 other links. That sent me
~10,000-20,000 per week.

Other than SEO benefit, that's very disappointing.

~~~
bentlegen
I think time of day made a huge difference. I found out about the post at
around 7 PM on a Friday, while I was at a bar with friends. We weren't
checking our feed readers; someone texted me the news.

All the same - you're right, the traffic was low. A lot of people had thought
"we'd made it" from being "Mashed", but clearly, that was anything but the
truth. Still, I'll take it.

If you're curious, the post was here:
<http://mashable.com/2009/11/27/guestlist/>

------
braindead_in
If you're in business for 3 years and making 1 Million plus per year, then
you're a mid sized company. Not a startup.

~~~
oziumjinx
Speak for yourself. Plenty of bootstrapped startups grow very slowly over 3+
years and earn around $100k per month which would technically put them above
$1m/year.

------
IgorPartola
Just curious why the 3 year requirement. I'd think that some quite awesome
technologies can live and die in that amount of time.

